# BODYBUILDERS ATTITUDE



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i was wondering ...do other bodybuilders either feel jealous or maybe an inferiority complex towards other bodybuilders or trainers who have a certain physique maybe....??????

i have noticed that some other big dudes,whether its juice or some security issue,seem to stare or give bad looks...and the chest & arms go out when passing by...is this male primitive behaviour amongst males like with animals in the wild,you know when under threat males pose a display of size and artillery...you know,territory issues or some form of psychological behaviour etc...i would like dudes just to chill n be competitive with themselves,i reckon its almost paranoia or something...please feedback would be great on this!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Just like in all walks of life there are bbs who have inferiority complexs and when another guy who has a better or similar build comes into their area they become defensive.

It all comes back to the alpha male mentality.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

thats it...the alpha male thing...think you nailed it bro,cheers con!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

i havent come across this yet but wouldn't be surprised

the guys in my gym are the most polite, funny and straight forward guys you can get, makes training easier lol

i have met some though that have major ego issues, my brother for one, yet he weighs 10 stone and has skinny fat, yet thinks hes arnie lol


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Lol I get this sometimes, people prowl close by after just doing a set screaming thier heads off. I have never felt the need to get all territorial and alpha male like, Im not very big but when this happens or you get a hostile look, I feel like I have just got some sort of recognition! Which is good. Make sense? prob not.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Regardless of the social group folk will clash, thats why life is great but as a universal I have the following thoughts, most of which are subjective

*Top end*

Bodybuilders respect what each other have done, they must but politics around gear, federations and BS spoil much of the comradeship that could be enjoyed.

You also must understand some people feel robbed as there is no definitve scoring critirea and they often feel robbed when they lose and the person who beats them or their stable feels the brunt of the rant and this can sprial, often fuelled by rumour or crap printed on forums/in mags

Then look at the naturals who question the 'ethics' of some and how clean they really are....this creates issues

*Gym level, seasoned trainers*

Very much the peacock syndrome and people quickly want to get their feathers out before their eprsonalities and build up a wall to ensure that conversation will not take place as ego has done the talking. Often these folk start speaking and realise they could have got on much earlier and shared common interests.

*Uneducated clowns towards those in better shape*

Again massive area which is usually fuelled by the shortcomings of the lesser gent who wants to find faults with the more davanced trainer to justify why he himself is poor. bad looks, suggestions of gear and character assassination outside the realms of BBing creep in and it becomes a case of people slating each other for no real reason

*Non trainer on BBers*

Not even worth starting this one, I mentioned it yesterday


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

agree with LS, its like females checking out there compeition, we look up and down checking eachother out, like you men, you flare your wings and the testosterone flares up hahaha!! its all good having someone to compete with at the gym, makes you men train harder hahahaha!!


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

dont feel threatened but envious yes absoloutlely...but then admiration kicks in after 5mins.knowing how much the guy(or gal) has worked and sacrificed to get that way.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

yes i guess healthy competition is good then...but this alpha male thing is too much sometimes...and the chap who said...if they talked from the beginning,they would of realised how decent folk are etc...there are these barriers then...its not hard to make chat really!!!

also someone said that its an acknowledgment too...so there is more to just a look or display down the gym then...!!!

i remember watching pumping iron and everyone is friendly and very close...even in competition they are around each other apart from the way it was made to look between arnie n big lou!!!

but nowadays it seems people dont wanna communicate!!!

carly states that women do this too...wow...i guess it is a motivation to be stronger or bigger...but like lost soul says a peacock syndrome and lack of education i think is an issue!!!

i need to train at your gym mrdaveyk!!!

brilliant comments/posts


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Well im not in the stage were I can even start to be competitive, but I dont like to hate, I admire a few guys in my gym and like talking to everyone bb or not just for the fact im that sort of guy who likes to get one with people. But I admit when I train I do seem a lil phased out lol somone was talking to me once I was just nodding not really listening and looked like I just killed somone, he kind of got the idea I dont talk much in between sets heh but im more laid back now.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

The people who do the peacock thing are not the alpha males

They are the pretenders.

Alpha males dont need to do this posturing as they are secure in their environment as the top male.


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> The people who do the peacock thing are not the alpha males
> 
> They are the pretenders.
> 
> Alpha males dont need to do this posturing as they are secure in their environment as the top male.


That hits the nail on the head. The peacocks under the surface (and you don't have to look far!) are INCREDIBLY insecure. They are so aware that they are not Alpha but will constantly try to persuade the world and themselves that they are. They feel the need to tell us constantly of their conquests (most of which are untrue) and make lots of noise and try to give the physical impression of an Alpha. As Tom says the real Alpha's are quielty happy and secure in the knowledge that thay are amoungst the Alpha's and have nothing to prove to others or to themselves.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

musc & tiny tom...i think you got it right too...the chaps who know,are probably well comfortable with themselves...i guess it is the insecure people who need reminders and constant assurance...blimey...i think this is really about bodybuilder attitude if you think about it!!!!

but is bodybuilding a self conscious image thing so all who do it are ready to show what they got or is that the insecure heads again?

but does anyone think there are other aspects to a bodybuilders attitude...or why they are like that??

do drugs count towards a bodybuilders attitude?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I would just concentrate on what im doing rather then anyone else. Your not in the gym, on the stage for them, your doing it for yourself IMO!


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> The people who do the peacock thing are not the alpha males
> 
> They are the pretenders.
> 
> Alpha males dont need to do this posturing as they are secure in their environment as the top male.


Does this extend to sports such as boxing mate at any level of the sport?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

as tom platz said 'bodybuilding begins from within'.

He also said if you want big legs you must eat chicken thighs so what does he know!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Lost Soul said:


> Does this extend to sports such as boxing mate at any level of the sport?


Competitive sports is a different matter. There's a lot of bravado in the fighting sports which is all part of the game.

However the best people at this are the ones that study the psyche out and body language game.

Look at when Eubank said that he had a hypnotherapist program him to feel no pain and not get knocked out. This is impossible to do as physical ailments will lalways over ride the mental for example if you had a broken leg I could not make you walk as if it was healed.

When he got in the ring Eubanks opponant was visibly sh*tting himself and the Boxing Fed banned the use of hypnotherapists because of it.

Same as when you look at people's body language, it gives it all away so if they are giving it large certain ticks will present that show weakness if it is there.

You can be programmed to believe that you are the best and unbeatable and this will shine through your body language. Its very hard to present this consciuosly as the subcon will always illicit some giveaways, its impossible to control it 100% of the time


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Interesting

Tom, how do you view the pose down in a BBing show from experience?


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> The people who do the peacock thing are not the alpha males
> 
> They are the pretenders.
> 
> Alpha males dont need to do this posturing as they are secure in their environment as the top male.


agreed-its also an age thing i reckon-when you reach a ceratin level of maturity you rise above it and see it for what it is,and become more humble-at least i have.

once you feel youve nothing to prove to anyone(exept yourself) you dont need to posture,its nice to be nice as well-some of the biggest/strongest guys i know are the most humble with the most time for youngsters giving advice etc-which is what personal id like to emulate


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

very well put paulo...great answer,i much agree!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I have nothing but admaration for the big guys, I think generaly its the lads that have just started training that walk around with lats so massive their arms stick out at right angles!! Most big guys i come across just give you the nod and thats it, not a display of how giant they are


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i acknowledge that kezz...hahaha,they look like they walking about with imaginery rolled up carpets under their arms....ooops...i shouldnt slip into being a meanie...in our gym,it is still pretty much old school...a friendly nod,pleasant attitudes...there are as said before a few guys,but i guess they reside in every gym...!!!!

communication is the key to breaking down barriers!!!

new dudes in the gym...chill...we all there for the same reason,attitude bodybuilders...chill...better to be nice than to be a **** that everyone talks about saying 'yeah,what a ****'!!!!

chaps on the juice,save the aggresion for your reps n sets...all about control!!!!

attitude...you only develop one if you cannot breath...i mean this in a hypothetical way in life...instead of holding it all in...too much judgement,be cool...in the ol skool hardcore scene,we used to say...only originate,never pirate...so,folks be nice to one another...no good watching rocky n trying beat people up,or should i say nowadays...50 cent and wearing your bloody jeans by your knees,tutting at everything and looking at people like they are nothing and your everything!!!!

attitude give decent bodybuilders a bad name!!!!

all thats said n done...we still gotta have attitude somewhere,cos we're human...but its all about a positive attitude!!!!!!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

leeston said:


> He also said if you want big legs you must eat chicken thighs so what does he know!!


lol that made me actually laugh out loud

sometimes i may look a bit ****ed of when i'm training but i'm not


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

The guys with bad attitudes, are the ones who are emotionally weak and are basically cowards. I see it all the time on the doors.


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

No, But i feel the need to act like this whenever people are staring......Cause then I feel like I need to look my best


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I think most of these "pretend alphas" are scummy chavs. They're usually loud mouthed and act 'ard. But no if I see a guy bigger than me I think "good on the lad, he must have put in a lot of hard work"


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Jealousy can be most of the problem

About the stick out chest thing, my brother dose that? Fcuk nose why, he trys to look bigger but give him 10 mins and hes back to normal :lol:

Makes me crack up :lol:


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Double post :confused1:

Keeps on happning :confused1:


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

from a begginers point of view i found that guy who compete are friendly towards everyone and pretty sound. Power lifters and strong men in the gyms ive been to have been the most helpful, but then i suppose they dont care what anyone looks like only what they can lift!

Its the guys who have a lowbf and a bit of muscle that walk around like they are the king. They look good but their weights stay the same week in week out. The form is mostly bad and they are there for like 2hrs. There kinda like footballers

As soon as i start doing clean and press, bent press or heavy squats i no longer get stares off them.


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Kezz said:


> I have nothing but admaration for the big guys, I think generaly its the lads that have just started training that walk around with lats so massive their arms stick out at right angles!! Most big guys i come across just give you the nod and thats it, not a display of how giant they are


Very true. There's this guy at the gym I go to-he's big, about 20 stone with 21 inch guns. He looks the business. When you speak to him, he comes across as a really nice bloke-almost shy.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

SOUTHMAN said:


> Its the guys who have a lowbf and a bit of muscle that walk around like they are the king. They look good but their weights stay the same week in week out.


There was a guy in a gym I used to go to like this. He had a good physique, bit of meat and very low bodyfat. But he thought he was IT. All the other trainers - recreational, competitive BB, strength/power - were completely the opposite.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

my best mate owns a bb gym which is the one i trained at for few yrs til recently.

he tells new members "theres no posturing here. you leave your ego at the door.... you're here to train and thats it"

he's the biggest there too, so thats how the gym is. No egos, and everyone helps each other.

half a mile up the road in the public gym i now go to, every 10stone bicep boy is in there strutting around in skintight tops and muscle vests acting like utter w*nkers (and even having ego problems with me if i lift heavier.... ffs).

i think a lot of it in a gym depends on the type of gym and how its run.

as to the alpha male thing.... yep agree. the true alpha males are there quietly watching from the sidelines, doing their own thing and secure in themselves. though when one of the young pretenders steps out of line or tries to step on their toes...... haha! :laugh:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i used to train at a jjb gym and all i ever got was negative comments behind my back usually from the fitness type older guys ... i now train at a hardcore gym with loads of big guys and we all encourage each other to beat our lifts and better ourselves as it adds to the competitive environment

whenever i have been to bodybuilding shows most guys are very humble and friendly with nothing to prove ... as it has been said the alpha male has nothing to prove he walks around secure in this knowledge and in most cases welcomes the competition as it gives him the focus to up his game

if i see a guy bigger and better than me (most are ) i admire his achievement and then set out to try and up my game


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

In the forces, you could spot say a SAS lad a mile away, someone who could walk the walk exuding calm control with modesty until time for them to pull the pin.

I chuckle at some of the little prix I've seen in gyms over the years, screaming like wild animals because they pulled a 10 kg bobbin off the floor then proceeding to flex their 11 stone frame in the mirror. Sad


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Spit & sawdust gyms are the business. If you went around trying to look hard, with a bad attitude, you would soon come a cropper-for sure. The alpha just looks and observes. He has nothing to prove.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

not really seen many posers in my gym, but then I'm not perceived as a threat I suppose..

Saying that, I say morning to all the regulars out of politeness, from the old boys to the young lads... some are surprised, but all are polite back...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

toss pots dont last 5 mins in my gym, its too hardcore for the spandex spice boys anyway as all the light dumbells somehow end up behind the rack, lol


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

ShaunMc said:


> i used to train at a jjb gym and all i ever got was negative comments behind my back usually from the fitness type older guys ... i now train at a hardcore gym with loads of big guys and we all encourage each other to beat our lifts and better ourselves as it adds to the competitive environment
> 
> whenever i have been to bodybuilding shows most guys are very humble and friendly with nothing to prove ... as it has been said the alpha male has nothing to prove he walks around secure in this knowledge and in most cases welcomes the competition as it gives him the focus to up his game
> 
> if i see a guy bigger and better than me (most are ) i admire his achievement and then set out to try and up my game


I train at a JJB now.

There are a few juicers there who seem to have formed a tight little clique and don't speak to any of the rest of us.

I guess it's all the test in their systems giving them the alpha male attitude.

A young lad came over and offered me some deadlift advice the other day. TBH it wasn't anything I didn't know but it was nice to have someone break the ice.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> In the forces, you could spot say a SAS lad a mile away, someone who could walk the walk exuding calm control with modesty until time for them to pull the pin.


I've a mate who's ex SAS and he's exactly like that.... nice and friendly and bubbly.... but, well..... steely. lol.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

muscle01 said:


> The alpha just looks and observes. He has nothing to prove.


Absolutely


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I've a mate who's ex SAS and he's exactly like that.... nice and friendly and bubbly.... but, well..... steely. lol.


Got a mate in the army-only 23. To look at him, you wouldn't look twice. Small-almost skinny. What a man though. He had a suicide bullet, just in case he was caught & got his head cut off


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

muscle01 said:


> Got a mate in the army-only 23. To look at him, you wouldn't look twice. Small-almost skinny. What a man though. He had a suicide bullet, just in case he was caught & got his head cut off


bit late then......

assuming he was carrying the right weapon for said bullet... no point in carrying a 7.62 when you have an SA80 or a 9mm... no point in a 9mm when you only have an AK to grab hold of...

in my experience, 'suicide bullets' are myths. every one I know/knew would never entertain the idea of suicide in the event of capture.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

no i would shoot the guy who captured me!!


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> bit late then......
> 
> assuming he was carrying the right weapon for said bullet... no point in carrying a 7.62 when you have an SA80 or a 9mm... no point in a 9mm when you only have an AK to grab hold of...
> 
> in my experience, 'suicide bullets' are myths. every one I know/knew would never entertain the idea of suicide in the event of capture.


Suicide, or being slaughtered like an animal. The Talibs take no pow's.

The soviets soon found this out


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

muscle01 said:


> Suicide, or being slaughtered like an animal. The Talibs take no pow's.
> 
> The soviets soon found this out


you have never seen combat have you?


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> you have never seen combat have you?


Haven't I.

Explain mate


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

where have you been mate?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

muscle01 said:


> Haven't I.
> 
> Explain mate


just the way you are talking....


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

theres only one guy i compete against, and thats the guy whos always staring back at me in the mirror. i'll beat the last workout or die trying, no one i need to compare myself to.whenever someone challenges me like hey can u do *stupid sht they cant do here* can u bench 140kg? dont know, i'll find out when i'm benchpressing as part of a planned workout. i know all the top guys in the gym pretty much some of them have better lifts some dont who cares we all learn from each other.one of my good friends benches 220kg for reps, i can't do that and i know it lol.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> I train at a JJB now.
> 
> * There are a few juicers there who seem to have formed a tight little clique and don't speak to any of the rest of us.*
> 
> ...


thats exactly the sort of comment i wud expect from a jjb t shirt boy member lol :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

we all just people at the end of the day,, we just happen to train..i dont feel any diffrent as a person now than when i was 10 .. still just a big kid at heart just a bit larger lol...

but it takes allsorts to make the world go round just do your own thing i guess


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Uriel said:


> In the forces, you could spot say a SAS lad a mile away, someone who could walk the walk exuding calm control with modesty until time for them to pull the pin.
> 
> I chuckle at some of the little prix I've seen in gyms over the years, screaming like wild animals because they pulled a 10 kg bobbin off the floor then proceeding to flex their 11 stone frame in the mirror. Sad


I was Navy and met quite a few SBS, you never would have thought it, they weren't cocky, just really humble and polite, that was far more scary than a gobby person would have been.



muscle01 said:


> Got a mate in the army-only 23. To look at him, you wouldn't look twice. Small-almost skinny. What a man though. He had a suicide bullet, just in case he was caught & got his head cut off


First I thought, thats stupid but then again, if he was surrounded and ran out of ammo, that could be handy!



Kezz said:


> no i would shoot the guy who captured me!!


Lol, if it was only one I would do the same, I think the scenario he was thinking of was like the red caps who got surrounded in that Police Station. Their radios didnt work, and they ran out of ammo but were surrounded by a mob armed with AK's and RPG's. I think in that scenario, It might be a little reassuring to have that 'spare' bullet.

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> Look at when Eubank said that he had a hypnotherapist program him to feel no pain and not get knocked out. This is impossible to do as physical ailments will lalways over ride the mental for example if you had a broken leg I could not make you walk as if it was healed.


Is it impossible? I agree that walking on a broken leg is against the laws of physics, but with enough will and determination you could drag that broken leg, no matter the agony, if it meant the difference between life and death. How about the story of the lady who lifts a car to rescue a child? or the people who are blind, or can't walk yet are 'Faith Healed' during evangelical ceremonies. The mind is a powerful force and can be harnessed to not feel pain ,albeit not indefinately, well rephrase that, the mind can be harnessed to secrete enough endorphines to aneasthatise the pain until you are out of immediate danger, then its gonna hurt like fook lol

SD


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> thats exactly the sort of comment i wud expect from a jjb t shirt boy member lol :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


Yep agree with shaun here i think you will find in most gyms there will be a little unit of serious trainers who banter with each other and train together ,these are the guys tho that are there on the fri evenings the weekends ,over the christmas period all the unsociable times of the week year in year out...........Why? because they take there training serious and the other guys who also do recognise this and they tend to form a close group together ,all the while the other guys(jjb t shirt boy) who dont train as hard or serious look on and make comments like "they only look like that because they take steroids".....jealousy pure and simple because you cant be ****d to control your diet and train hard folks,so dont take it away from the people that do and get results to prove it!

Im finished now,sorry


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I personally haven't come across anyone like mentioned in the original post. However I am currently training at a Squash Club, most of it's members play squash and the gym itself is mainly used for cardio - not many people use the weight section of the gym. When other people are using the weights they are always polite and friendly and I too am the same back.

In the next few months I will be changing gyms & going to one called Esporta. My mate who is currently helping me said I will love it there as there is lots of equipment. But when I do attend I don't want to be perceived as a "bicep boy" by the bigger blokes. I personally choose to wear sleeveless tops/"vests" because I find them comfortable and like to see the bicep movement and the tensing of the bicep at the height of the movement. Obviously biceps aren't my whole workout, but even when I'm training legs for instance I will still be wearing a vest because I find it comfortable, along with shorts as I too find this most comfortable when training legs.

I also do check myself out in the mirror after a workout every now & then, to see if I can see a change in size & to see how well the training session went. I'm sure most people won't have a problem with this as I'm sure they also check themselves out in the mirror, so they can judge me all they like.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

with a few of the guys in the gym i'm in total awe.... huge buggers.

they are friendly and talkative and always around to help out.

not one **** hole in our gym... if there is it has been from a skinny snot thats on their first day in a spit n sawdust gym.

we all help each other out, watching the powerlifters train together is quite something as they all rally behind someone if they are going for PB's etc.

sounds cheesy and slighty sickening but our gym is a quite tight place, all the guys are good eggs.


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

No attitude in my gym at all.

The odd monster walks in and might start getting a bit loud, but some of the Poles that train here and keep themselves to themselves lift so much weight that a natural pecking order is re-established before it even begins to get out of control - the Poles aren't the biggest but we have several 500lb benchers.

Can't say I've seen much ego from other bodybuilders but then again I tend to hang round with lads who compete and have a mutual respect for the prep and training each has to go through.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

rightyho said:


> No attitude in my gym at all.
> 
> The odd monster walks in and might start getting a bit loud, but some of the Poles that train here and keep themselves to themselves lift so much weight that a natural pecking order is re-established before it even begins to get out of control - the Poles aren't the biggest but we have several 500lb benchers.
> 
> Can't say I've seen much ego from other bodybuilders but then again I tend to hang round with lads who compete and have a mutual respect for the prep and training each has to go through.


yes i used to train with some polish guys, so strong. They were bigger then me obvs but smaller then alot of the other guys. But when it came to benching, squatting and deads they blasted it!

I was talking to a polish guy the other day, he was very big and looked good i asked him if he competed. He said he was thinking about it when he was older. I asked him his age...he was 17!!!! i wish i looked like that now let alone 17!


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

In my new gym in bold on the front door is "You can leave your EGO here and pick it up again when you leave"

Sums it up at my place.


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

if you train in a proper gym, not a health club then you dont get all this this attitude, i own a hardcore gym and im sure i dont get guys from jjb coming down as they are the biggest in there with there 12" arms and monster 100kg bench with 4 spotters and if they came down here nobody would pay them any attention as they would be the smallest.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

ShaunMc said:


> whenever i have been to bodybuilding shows most guys are very humble and friendly with nothing to prove ... as it has been said the alpha male has nothing to prove he walks around secure in this knowledge and in most cases welcomes the competition as it gives him the focus to up his game


In 99% of cases I think that's the truth, however I know some competitive guys that are very definite a-holes. Usually the ones who are big fish in a small ponds though :tongue:


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

I dont care about the idiots swinging weights about, i dont care about the idiots swinging their huge guns about and i dont even care about the idiots who think the fact you're lifting more means you're "juicing".

what does my head in is the fools who seem to keep a diary of my actions. sorry - should clarify there. I'd be quite flattered if some bloke / woman checked out my routine and wanted that essex wisdom (  ) but no, it's things like "he's rowing that wrong" (deadlifts) "you need that much water when your juicing" (you need water to live boys, I'm thirsty). The last straw was when a young lady (blatantly a fellow gym head with no room for flirting) caught my escaping coins and I just said thank you and cracked on with weights: "must be gay, didnt even give her the once over". I asked them if they really were keeping a log, and if so, why are they still skinny little c*nts coz surely they'd have picked up my basics. then I went down the list of what i didnt like about them... no more attitude!

makes me laugh though - the number of people who despise me for AAS use and I've never once touched em - cmon I weigh in at 85kgs I'm little more than a skellybone. f*ck knows what they'd think if James L or someone walked up in the building lol the poo would flow


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

one of the truley huge guys at the gym i go to walks around like he owns the gym and looking like he is gonna hit someone - some people find this really intimidating until they meet him and realise that all the flexing and attitude is this guy being in the zone and focusing on his next set. There is no BS from him, he is just a bit misunderstood due to the intensity that he trainined at.

My point is here that attitude can be confused with focus.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

there was a guy in the gym last night who had a decent six pack. man did he like showing it off. He was checking out my weights all night. his benching was sick, the bar went no where near his chest and every rep was assisted.

I also saw a guy doing squats, 140kg, not many people squat where i go so i thought id watch. he didnt even get to parallel but made a big sond and dance like hed just broken the world record.

Bodybuilders for the most part are fine. Its the kids who think they were bodybuilders, the guys that were dicks at school. they are still dicks now


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> My point is here that attitude can be confused with focus.


good point mate and it's opened my eyes a bit thinking about it - we're all familiar with dedication being mistaken for obsession and any BBer can spot it a mile off; focus is a whole story on it's own and we're often quick to label that stare or "evil" as attitude, when really the poor blokes just burst a blood vessel and is psyching up for another one!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rich81 said:


> 100kg bench with 4 spotters and if they came down here nobody would pay them any attention as they would be the smallest.


 :blush: Hey guy 100 kg is hardcore........ isn't it? :whistling:


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

since when


----------



## jamjam84 (Sep 26, 2008)

well you lot are as bad as the idiots when ur judging someone by how much they lift. Why not give them a break for even lifting in the 1st place and doing the best they can.

In a few years they may make you look weedy ?!


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

meow, sounds like you have a bit of attitude.


----------



## jamjam84 (Sep 26, 2008)

Quite the opposite..........i often hear people on here giving encouragement to beginners and people doing there best etc.........and then on another post people are judged by how much they lift.

Not consistant, and in some cases not fair. I dont like the n o bs that think there it but its who they are that makes them that way not what they lift. I dont call that attitude.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

yh iv seen fella's where i live that get on the juice then walk round like there summit special, cant understand it me self, yh a few of em r doin things rite and av gt really big but cnt under stand why they need to try and prove ne ding, dnt make sense to me. but hay dats just sum ppl i guess, but all ppl in the gym i go to r sound, reli genuie ppl always full of advice


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> yh iv seen fella's where i live that get on the juice then walk round like there summit special, cant understand it me self, yh a few of em r doin things rite and av gt really big but cnt under stand why they need to try and prove ne ding, dnt make sense to me. but hay dats just sum ppl i guess, but all ppl in the gym i go to r sound, reli genuie ppl always full of advice


 Cant understand a word of that, type in english not text jibberish.

So many people complaining about others instead of focusing on their own training........


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

I dunno about bodybuilders attitudes but in my gym most of the big guys have some bad hair cuts.

Cant really say big guys have bad attitudes though, there will be some who are assholes but there is plenty of small guys who are massive bastards


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

An a-hole is an a-hole. Doesnt matter what sumone can lift, what they look like or what hair cut they have(but, yeah ur right lot of bad hair cuts from the big fellas!lol). Its about what sumone is like as a person that counts.

I tell u what is annoying, a 'know-it-all'!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

bodybuilding is about that mutual respect for on another and respecting someone who is just better then you either genetically or has dieted harder. this is what bodybuilding is about people who bitch and give the evils are not bbers but w!nkers that give the sport a bad name. this is why i love the sport the comaderie etc when i get beat i get beat by someone who is better end off!


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

All the big guys in the gym are always quite friendly and chatty towards me so no I would say I have not come across this, a big guy in a club/pub with a drink in him though now thats a different story lol!


----------



## fitpics (Sep 27, 2009)

As a non bb'er just someone who trains to try and get fit, I have found that the bigger the person in the gym, usually the nicer they are it is the skinny, wirey, baseball capped up, football shirted chav's that sit on the machines for ages talking on their mobil phones that I have no time for


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Any one who approaches me with the correct attitude will get respect and talked to even if it means interupting my own work out. I am no pro but i remember starting out and how much it meant to me to be able to communicate with the larger boys so i make sure i do the same now. If you come across like a **** well then i will treat you like one simple really...


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Luckily never yet met an ****y bodybuilder (some in the middle of an intense training session where its obvious they don't want to be bothered, but its just common sense to let them get on with it). In fact overwhelming trait that links people I've trained with and around is an appreciation of hard work and a mutual respect for anyone that actually get off their ar5e a few times a week no matter what level you're at.


----------



## robbo1845 (Aug 24, 2010)

Not come across any ****s in new gym even tho alot are big bb'ers with alot of experience. All of them tbf are willing to give advice and a spot when needed and it gives you incentive when these ppl are telling you things like 'I was half your size but I did this this and this'.


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

I sometimes get picked on by men at the gym - but they are never seasoned BBs they are always the little runty men - for some reason they are offended by my presence. Confuses the hell out of me but I think I threaten their virility. The actual BBs are all lovely (and hot) :tongue:


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

MissB said:


> I always get started on,on nights out in town! And If I go to to the health club gyms the women there give me the daggers!
> 
> The actual bbers at my gym are all to keen to help and train with me. I agree lovely and hot!!!


You get daggers because you are the Alpha Female


----------

